# Southern AZ, Any Interest?



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

The http://www.corvettesandghostriders.com/ weekend is always fun here. Any interest in a sitdown that weekend??


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Looks like a few from other boards may pop in.

Two cigar friendly places: 

Six Gun City, corner of 5th and Toughnut, booze, food, gunfights, huge outdoor seating.

Four deuces Saloon, corner of 3rd and Allen, diagonally across the street from the OK Corral. Booze, perhaps the hottest bartender in Tombstone. Huge outdoor cigar area.


----------

